# Protecting the Weepholes



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Just wondering what everyone prefers to protect the weepholes from clogging. I've seen small gravel and tile spacers used and also the preformed products I have seen online at different tile sites. What do you guys use?

www.rubycon.us
Ruby Construction LLC 
Lancaster Kitchen Remodeling
Lancaster Bathroom Remodeling


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

The TCA actually recommends small, broken pieces of tile.
We use "quad" silicone. It lasts.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

I'll usually use tile chips, also-- one less thing to have to bring to the job with me!!


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Sorry to ask. I know what weep holes are, but I'm lost on what you all are conversing about.. ???


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

If you know what weep holes are, then you know not to get them covered when you're setting your mortar over your waterproof membrane:









Matt suggested and Bill is saying he uses bits of tile, just like spacers are used in this picture.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Mitch, what it's for, is to make sure that the mortar that's used to make the shower pan doesn't plug up the weepholes under where the spacers in Angus' picture are. It never made much sense to me, being that if water can get thru the mortar to get to the weepholes in the first place, how is it that the mortar could plug them up!! But it's spec, so I follow it.  I have a feeling it might have to do with foreign material plugging up the pores of the mud, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

The weep holes are very small and easily clogged, that is completely different from moisture saturating and wicking through the mud. The best way to keep them from clogging?................KERDI SHOWER METHOD!:thumbsup:

Jaz


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Where are the weep holes in the KERDI Drain?


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

OK, I guess you're not going along with my humor?  

On second thought maybe we should 'plain that for those that don't get it? Or.....they can ask? :blink:

Jaz


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

OK OK OK, so much for the tileguy humor.

The KERDI Drain doesn't have weep holes.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> The KERDI Drain doesn't have weep holes.


so a Kerdi drain is always Happy ? :001_tongue:


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

I know I'm happy when I use them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Whip (Feb 18, 2008)

*Covering the weep holes*

Weep holes very simply drain the watter from the bottom of your mud pan. I use a product called troba by schluter. I cut a small hole in it to fit the drain though it and then trim it up about 1 in bigger then the bottom of the drain to cover the weep holes. Then pack the pan on top of it. This reduces the chance of sharp tile cutting the rubber and spacers moving. We have packed over a 300 pans this way and have never had one leek.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

*Leeks*

I never had a leek last year, despite planting a whole row of them. What's the deal? Do you need to plant them especially early? The best I had around October was something which looked more like a common salad onion or scallion. I'm going to plant them in mid-April this year.

On another note, my wife wants to know what happens to all the celery root. Sure, we've got celery everywhere, but where are all the roots? Maybe someone from CA can chime in?


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey Cleveman, don't you know that whether or not you have leeks depends on your geographic location? See, you're in Central Iowa, where as Whip is in Cininnati, I saw the difference right away!:laughing:

Jaz ........:whistling


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Leeks will grow in region 5 but you need to start them early in pots then later transplant them in your garden. Welcome to the Garden Web.










That's all BS I don't know anything about leeks.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info, guys. I've often thought that I need to get a greenhouse.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

All I know about leeks is that they taste darn good in a pot with potatoes, stock, and a touch of cream.

www.rubycon.us
Ruby Construction LLC 
Lancaster Kitchen Remodeling
Lancaster Bathroom Remodeling


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Pea gravel.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Now I kin unnastand the gravel part but why you gotta pea on it? :laughing:


I crack myself up.


----------

